# Shattering Glass



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

"Haunted Nursery" by Midnight Syndicate has a really loud shatter at the beginning of the song.
Next time you're on MSN I'll send it to ya!
.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Haha, thanks hun, i got it.

I found a ****load on findsounds.com
Thanks!
-Anthony


----------

